# Outdoor 3D archery ranges?



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello,

I picked up a compound bow a few months before last deer season (my first season), practiced my ass off, and ended up getting a deer as the sun was going down on the last day.

I'm a new hunter and I really want to focus on the bow. I'm very interested in outdoor 3d archery ranges to keep learning.

I live in Pinckney so I am looking for something within an hour that is open year round. I tend to do a lot of target practice in the winter as I don't have too much else going on.

I've found some info on Google but it seems unreliable.

Adams archery in Milan looks promising. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't rule out shooting some indoor target archery. Punching paper is a great way to develope your form which will translate into better accuracy on the 3-D course and in the woods this fall.


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Pier Pressure said:


> Don't rule out shooting some indoor target archery. Punching paper is a great way to develope your form which will translate into better accuracy on the 3-D course and in the woods this fall.


For sure. I did a ton of that. I also plan to take a lesson or two this winter.

I just want to try to simulate hunting more. Weather, varying distances, hunting jacket, etc....


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

flint bowman do an outdoor paper silhouette league, as well as an indoor 3-d league


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Whitetail Acers in Leslie


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Th


old graybeard said:


> Whitetail Acers in Leslie


Thanks for the tip. That isn't too far from me. I'll give them a call. It doesn't look like they have a website that I can find.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Adam's Archery is a great place. Indoor 3D, indoor paper, and outdoor 3D. You can shoot outside even when they're closed as long as the sun is up. Plus they have a pro shop for when things go wrong.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

freezen1979 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. That isn't too far from me. I'll give them a call. It doesn't look like they have a website that I can find.


No they don't have a website. The course is awesome


----------



## MidnightSun (May 8, 2009)

http://www.landolakesbowmen.com/


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a big shoot this weekend at flint bowman for Ed's archery to benefit physically challenged people get back in the field call Ed's at (810) 686-6494. This is an annual event, and a very good cause, lots of prizes , 50/50, silent auctions good times. Or go to flint bowmen,com june 11, 9-5, june 12, 9-3


----------

